# How many have adopted a Golden?



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I purchased my Ozzy but do believe we'll go through a golden rescue to find a playmate for him within the next year or so. I want him to be a little further along in his obedience training & then we'll be ready for another.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Well I've done both but I chose the adopted/rescued option. We took in Abby at 10 months. She had been neglected by her prior owners. We took her in 15 months ago. She was underweight, covered in burrs, extremely fearful, had been sleeping in a barn and was missing in a blizzard and discovered at their neighbors. The neightbors had taken her in to get her out of the weather. We took one look at her and kept her. A co-worker of mine's parents were her owners. It's a difficult situation.

Then there is Buffy, who we purchased as a puppy at 7 weeks of age. She has been a pampered princess all of her life.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I bought my doggie but only because I couldn't find one that needed rescuing...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I adopted all of mine...well techincally I "bought" Millie - she was kept in a house that was padlocked from the outside, no working phone. The guy wanted $50 for her...but then was having a half-price "sale". I hate that we gave him anything...but we wanted to get her out of there - wish I could have taken them all. That was 7 yrs ago and I had never done any rescue work back then. I "acquired" one dog by running him over, and all the rest were adopted.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Started adopting/rescuing 14 years ago with our beloved Annie, a flat-coat retriever. Since then have had 3 prior rescues before getting the NorCal pack all together aka Skyler, Daisey & Kady. So I guess that makes seven rescues so far.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh mine were all bought. We never see goldens in rescue"s here in Australia. Or shelters. they are not over breed here


If there was I would adopt. what a shame some of yours could not come out here. So many that need homes.So sad.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine are both.............


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I have one of each. Lucy was purchased as a puppy and Desi was adopted from my training facility after she was abandoned by her owners in the kennel there. Wouldn't trade either of them for any amount of money!










Desi is on the left; Lucy is on the right


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly is my first breeder dog. Previous to Oakly I had a golden mix from a litter people I knew had. Mother was a golden and father was sneaky neighborhood dog. First dog was a golden/setter mix from a dog pound (AKA Kill Shelter)


----------



## fordtruckman (Jan 7, 2007)

well I checked both the boxes becuase we adopted are first golden Hope from somebody who rescude her thats why her names Hope shes starting to get pretty old now and then me and my sister bought to puppies last spring


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I have done both. My first golden was an olden golden shelter rescue--the type of dog you miss all your life. I found my current pup from a teacher friend--but have fostered lots of them.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We bought (or my sister-in-law did) Samson as a puppy.

Cosmo was a rescue we adopted....and the WHOLE forum had a part hin saving him. He was within days of being put down.....

For anyone who doesn't know the story....please read... It's amazing what the people of this forum accomplished....

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ioral-problems-issues/10723-kennel-craze.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/12981-cosmo-story.html


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ioral-problems-issues/10723-kennel-craze.html
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/12981-cosmo-story.html


I don't post these links to brag about myself, because I still feel I just got a free dog out of the deal....

I post because I think that the forum members who stepped up and helped this all come together are awesome.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Both....

I bought Lyndi as a pup and rescued Liam out of a SPCA shelter.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I never know where Tucker fits in. Although we did get him from a breeder, he had been given up by his previous owner. We went to look at a puppy, passed the interview, and would have brought our puppy home the following weekend. Instead, we brought home a soon to be one year old whose contract says,

"Both parties agree that dog, "Tucker" born *** *. 2, *** is an active male, neutered Golden Retriever, very much in need of acceptable manners, attention, training, weight loss and over all one on one attention. Lack of proper training during the first year of his life has left him *NOT* Leash broken, mouthy and unmannered. He needs work. He needs attention.

Yes folks, we signed the contract!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Kim, Murphy is on the edge too. I mean, we got him from a BYB as we heard they were going to take him to the shelter. He was three months old. We did not pay what they asked, just a small amount, the living conditions were terrible. We wanted him out of that terrible house! 

Sampson we rescued from A Golden rescue in Colorado. He was about a year old.


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

I also have one of each. One rescued and one purchased. 

I would happily rescue again also.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I've adopted twice, 13 years apart. Max was 4 months old (and lived to be 12). Jazz was 10 months old when we got him two years ago. *yikes, time flies!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

KatzNK9 said:


> I purchased my Ozzy but do believe we'll go through a golden rescue to find a playmate for him within the next year or so. I want him to be a little further along in his obedience training & then we'll be ready for another.


This is the same situation that we are in. I didn't even really know anything about 'breed specific' rescues until after we got Shamus. I fell so hard for the golden breed afterward, that in a short time I decided I wanted to volunteer for a rescue group.

Our next golden and goldens in the future will be rescues.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I never know where Tucker fits in. Although we did get him from a breeder, he had been given up by his previous owner. We went to look at a puppy, passed the interview, and would have brought our puppy home the following weekend. Instead, we brought home a soon to be one year old whose contract says,
> 
> "Both parties agree that dog, "Tucker" born *** *. 2, *** is an active male, neutered Golden Retriever, very much in need of acceptable manners, attention, training, weight loss and over all one on one attention. Lack of proper training during the first year of his life has left him *NOT* Leash broken, mouthy and unmannered. He needs work. He needs attention.
> 
> Yes folks, we signed the contract!



Isn't it amazing how sometimes the thing that looks like the most difficult has the greatest reward? All Tucker really needed was a wonderful family that would teach him and be patient with him. It's too bad more owners weren't willing to devote the time and attention that your family was.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> Isn't it amazing how sometimes the thing that looks like the most difficult has the greatest reward? All Tucker really needed was a wonderful family that would teach him and be patient with him. It's too bad more owners weren't willing to devote the time and attention that your family was.



Thank you Christi. People should not give up. I am admittedly a stubborn ole mule and the first two weeks were difficult. I can remember thinking I was nuts, but when the times got a little tough, I refused to give in.


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

I have ticked both boxes too  

Kerry I bought home at 7 weeks old purchased from a breeder. When she was almost 3 I decided to foster. Molly came in as an almost 3 year old and refused to leave  3 months later she was adopted and has been with me 1 year 1 month today


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

All of mine have come from rescue.


----------

